# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Патита Паване прабху >  Православие или  вайшнавизм?

## Олег Тимофеев

Я завис между православием и вайшнавизмом. Не знаю как разрешить вопрос. Вернее сказать, я знаю - Господь подскажет. Более того я нисколько не сомневаюсь в истинности православия, но на данном этапе я просто вижу, или мне хочется видеть, что мир устроен гораздо сложнее - и духовный и материальный. Опять не так! Я с самого детства чувствовал, что всю истину человек не в состоянии узреть. Я никогда не соглашусь с православными, что на других планетах нет жизни. Но уже только из-за этого факта церковь меня не примет. И что теперь?


Я еще ни разу не встречал, чтобы православные доказывали истинность своей веры в сравнении с вайшнавской и непосредственно с ведическими писаниями Бхагават-Гитой и Шримад-Бхагаватам. Очень зря.

----------


## Олег Тимофеев

Говоря про жизнь на других планетах, я имел в виду существ, осознающих себя и способных осознавать Бога, в т.ч. существ, которые по уровню сознания или по духовному уровню выше человека. Кого может интересовать плесень на Альфа-центавре (или еще где-нибудь) во время разговоров об истинности религий?

----------


## Patita Pavana das

Наша задача - понять свою природу слуги Бога. И чем больше я понимаю Бога, тем легче мне Ему служить, тем понятнее мне Ему служить, тем радостней мне Ему служить, тем правильнее я Ему служу. Лично я нашел для себя полное понимание Бога в книгах А.Ч.Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупады. Как только мы находим понимание, как служить Богу, наша жизнь становится успешной и начинается переход в духовный мир. Что может быть интереснее этого процесса? В чем и желаю вам успеха!

----------

